# List of current Supertalls UC



## coth (Oct 16, 2003)

Zephyrshade said:


> Taiwan is not part of china:bash:...


Taiwan is Chinese state. Just it's independent from People's Republic of China and it's official name is Republic of China.
There is nothing wrong. He said China's, not PRC's supertalls. It's like All Russia (All Rus' in Russian) which is includes all East Slavic states.


----------



## James R. Hawkwood (Feb 23, 2007)

^^ Yes china sees Taiwan as a rougue provence and so it will be invaded ounce China has the power for it (will be in the next 15/20 years).


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

update: have added the 620m tower for seoul


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

(used only towers built, u/c, on hold, approved)

1.	Burj Dubai	*Dubai	808 m	
2.	Korean Rail Corp Tower Seoul	620 m	
3.	Moscow Tower Moscow	612 m	
4.	Incheon Tower 1 Incheon	610 m	
5.	Incheon Tower 2 Incheon	610 m	
6.	Abraj Al-Brait Mecca	577 m	
7.	Freedom Tower	*New York City	541 m	
8.	West Tower	*Guangzhou	532 m	
9.	East Tower	*Guangzhou	532 m	
10.	Lotte Tower Busan	510 m	
11.	Taipei 101	*Taipei	509 m	
12.	World Financial Center	*Shanghai	494 m	
13.	Burj Al Alam	*Dubai	484 m	
14.	International Comerce Center	*Hong Kong	484 m	
15.	Ocean Heights II	*Dubai	460 m	
16.	Petronas Tower 1	*Kuala Lumpur	452 m	
17.	Petronas Tower 2	*Kuala Lumpur	452 m	
18.	Greenland Financial Center Nanjing 450 m	
19.	Sears Tower	*Chicago	442 m	
20.	Jingji Tower	*Shenzen	439 m	
21.	Dubai Towers Doha	437 m	
22.	Asia Plaza Kaohsiung	431 m	
23.	Jin Mao Tower	*Shanghai	421 m	
24.	Two International Finance..	*Hong Kong	415 m	
25.	Trump Tower	*Chicago	415 m	
26.	Princess Tower	*Dubai	414 m	
27.	Al Hamra Tower Kuwait City	412 m	
28.	Marina 101	*Dubai	412 m	
29.	Two WTC	*New York City	408 m	
30.	Feng Long Center	*Shenzen	400 m	
31.	Xujiahui Center	*Shanghai	400 m	
32.	Jialing Fanying Chongqing	398 m	
33.	Marriot IFC Chongqing	398 m	
34.	Gazprom City Tower St. Petersburg	396 m	
35.	Emirates Park Hotel Tower 1	*Dubai	395 m	
36.	Emirates Park Hotel Tower 2	*Dubai	395 m	
37.	23 Marina	*Dubai	395 m	
38.	CITIC Plaza	*Guangzhou	391 m	
39.	Three WTC	*New York City	389 m	
40.	North Bund Tower	*Shanghai	388 m	
41.	Plaza Raykat	*Kuala Lumpur	384 m	
42.	Shun Hing Square	*Shenzhen	384 m	
43.	Ice Tower Panama City	381 m	
44.	Empire State Building	*New York City	381 m	
45.	Elite Residence	*Dubai	380 m	
46.	Mercury City Tower Moscow	380 m	
47.	Skytower Abu Dhabi	379 m	
48.	Central Plaza	*Hong Kong	374 m	
49.	The Ocean one Panama City	367 m	
50.	Bank of China Tower	*Hong Kong	367 m	
51.	Bank of America	*New York City	366 m	
52.	Al Sharq Tower	*Dubai	360 m	
53.	Lam Tara Tower 1	*Dubai	360 m	
54.	Almas Tower	*Dubai	360 m	
55.	Los Faros De Panama Panama City	360 m	
56.	International Center 3 Nanjing 357 m	
57.	TEDA Tower Tianjin	356 m	
58.	Emirates Office Tower	*Dubai	355 m	
59.	Federation Tower B Moscow	354 m	
60.	Square Capital Tower Kuwait City	351 m	
61.	Shapingba Supertall Chongqing	350 m	
62.	Golden Jubilee Center Dalian	350 m	
63.	D1 Tower	*Dubai	350 m	
64.	YingLi Tower Chongqing	350 m	
65.	Tuntex Sky Tower	*Kaohsiung	348 m	
66.	Aon Center	*Chicago	346 m	
67.	The Center	*Hong Kong	346 m	
68.	HHH Tower	*Dubai	345 m	
69.	The Torch	*Dubai	345 m	
70.	John Hancock Center	*Chicago	344 m	
71.	Tianjin Tower Tianjin	337 m	
72.	Jinling Hotel Phase II Nanjing 336 m	
73.	Minsheng Bank Building Wuhan	336 m	
74.	World Trade Center Dalian	336 m	
75.	Rose Tower	*Dubai	333 m	
76.	Shimao International Plaz..	*Shanghai	333 m	
77.	Minsheng Bank Building	*Wuhan	331 m	
78.	The Skyscraper	*Dubai	330 m	
79.	Infinity Tower	*Dubai	330 m	
80.	Century Star Plaza Chongqing	330 m	
81.	Al Yacoub Tower	*Dubai	330 m	
82.	Landmark Tower Abu Dhabi	330 m	
83.	World Trace Center Beijing	330 m	
84.	Ryugyong Hotel	*Pyongyang	330 m	
85.	The Index	*Dubai	328 m	
86.	Kempinski Hotel Chongqing	326 m	
87.	Trump Tower Toronto Toronto	325 m	
88.	Q1 Tower	*Gold Coast City	323 m	
89.	World Trace Center Wenzhou	322 m	
90.	Signature Tower Nashville	322 m	
91.	Burj Al Arab	*Dubai	321 m	
92.	Lopez Center Makati	320 m	
93.	Waterview Tower	*Chicago	319 m	
94.	Chrysler Building	*New York City	319 m	
95.	Nina Tower I	*Hong Kong	319 m	
96.	New York Times Tower	*New York City	319 m	
97.	Gate of Taipe	*Taipei	318 m	
98.	Tour Generali Paris	318 m	
99.	Aspire Tower Doha	318 m	
100.	Bank of America Plaza	*Atlanta	312 m	
101.	London Bridge Tower London	310 m	
102.	Ocean Heights 1	*Dubai	310 m	
103.	Nikko Tower Shenzhen	310 m	
104.	US Bank Tower	*Los Angeles	310 m	
105.	Menara Telekom	*Kuala Lumpur	310 m	
106.	Jumeirah Emirates Towers ..	*Dubai	309 m	
107.	Youzhou Hotel Chongqing	308 m	
108.	City Hall Moscow	308 m	
109.	One Island East	*Hong Kong	308 m	
110.	AT&T Corporate Center	*Chicago	307 m	
111.	Burj Dubai Lake Hotel	*Dubai	306 m	
112.	Eurasia Moscow	305 m	
113.	Northeast Asia Trade Tower Incheon	305 m	
114.	JPMorganChase Tower	*Houston	305 m	
115.	Baiyoke Tower II	*Bangkok	304 m	
116.	Pearl River Tower	*Guangzhou	303 m	
117.	Two Prudential Plaza	*Chicago	303 m	
118.	Parc 1 Seoul	302 m	
119.	Wells Fargo Plaza	*Houston	302 m	
120.	Kingdom Centre	*Riyadh	302 m	
121.	Khalid Al Attar Tower	*Dubai	301 m	
122.	Ahmed Abdul Rahim Al Attar Tower	*Dubai	301 m	
123.	International Trade Center Tianjin	300 m	
124.	Hang Lung Plaza Twin Tower 1 Shenyang	300 m	
125.	Hang Lung Plaza Twin Tower 2 Shenyang	300 m	
126.	Costanera Center Santiago de Chile	300 m	
127.	AIG Main Tower Seoul	300 m	
128.	Tour Morphosis Paris	300 m	
129.	Alraya Office Tower Kuwait City	300 m	
130.	Northeast International Trade Center Shenyang	300 m


----------



## taboe (Jan 30, 2007)

coth said:


> It's like All Russia (All Rus' in Russian) which is includes all East Slavic states.


??? What are you talking about??? Do you still count Kazachstan, Azerbeidjan etc... as Russia?????


----------



## taboe (Jan 30, 2007)

By the way, what's the latest news on Al Mubarak(1001m) in Kuwait?


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

no news at the moment. i alway's look in the Kuwait Section but nothing since a few weeks


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

at ssp.com its listed as vision?!


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

it's a P-roposal


----------



## coth (Oct 16, 2003)

taboe said:


> ??? What are you talking about??? Do you still count Kazachstan, Azerbeidjan etc... as Russia?????


Kazakhstan and Azerbaijan are not East Slavic states

East Slavic states are Russia, Belarus' and Ukraine. It's called Vseya Rus' (All Rus'). Usually translates on west as All Russia.


----------



## coth (Oct 16, 2003)

@ZZ-II
For Russia you have missed about 10 supertalls.
1. Still no confimation on central (fifth core) on **** Hall. Therefore consiider it as 4 buildings. (u/c)
2. Golden Age, Moscow (306, approved. developer claim they are working on it already)
3. Three ********* of info **** project. approved.
4. One approved ********* in Saint Petersburg. Part of The Baltic Pearl project. Also ********* in The Waterfront project. Proposed or approved state (no much info yet).

there was several more visions in moscow. no much info on them, however.


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

thank you coth, have changed City hall and added Golden Age, when you've more infor (height for example ) about the others tell me and i'll add them


----------



## olie (Apr 1, 2007)

hi Guys,

- You all seem to be above amateurs in expertise about high rises and I am having an argument with a guy on liberty Forum who, to my surprise, is claiming that the WTC towers in NY (those turned to dust ) had a CONCRETE center core.........- His argument is that without the rigidness of CONCRETE it would be impossible to build a tower like THAT......... - His 'demand' - Show ME some other high rises that are built exclusively as a STEEL structure , - I. e. -without CONCRETE CENTER CORE ! 
- Still few years ago I could go on the web and find the info how exactly the towers were built.......... - It's not the case anymore.......


----------



## cjav (Jun 24, 2006)

84. Ryugyong Hotel *Pyongyang 330 m 


haha:lol:


----------



## dettol (Mar 29, 2006)

olie said:


> hi Guys,
> 
> - You all seem to be above amateurs in expertise about high rises and I am having an argument with a guy on liberty Forum who, to my surprise, is claiming that the WTC towers in NY (those turned to dust ) had a CONCRETE center core.........- His argument is that without the rigidness of CONCRETE it would be impossible to build a tower like THAT......... - His 'demand' - Show ME some other high rises that are built exclusively as a STEEL structure , - I. e. -without CONCRETE CENTER CORE !
> - Still few years ago I could go on the web and find the info how exactly the towers were built.......... - It's not the case anymore.......


Im almost certain your mate is wrong, the WTC towers had a Steel core as at the time they were built this was a much more economical material. Im sure someone on here will be able to advise you about the rigidity and strength of steel vs. concrete.

However I think you would have better luck with a response posting this in the 'Citytalk and Urban Issues' Section...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=9


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

also Sears Tower has no Concrete


----------



## Skyman (Jan 4, 2006)

Nice list, good job


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

will update it soon


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

added the 400m tall Lighthouse tower/dubai and the Da Vinci Tower ( 313m ) also from dubai


----------



## Accursed (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi

Wow, great list. Besides, points very well what is at the moment for a construction boom, especially with the skyscrapers. With ends of the last year just 35 buildings with more than 300 m finished protect. Only now 59 are under construction. The old world of the skyscrapers any more is not to be recognised.

Some have gone off to me in the list whom also most are of it only visions:

Approved:
The Pentominium: 516 m - Dubai

Visions:
X-Seed 4000: 4000 m - Tokyo
TRY-2004: 2004 m - Tokyo
Aeropolis in 2001: In 2001 - Tokyo
Bionic Tower: 1128 m - Hong Kong


----------



## Dr Drums (May 18, 2006)

great list, nice to see Panama city such a small latin american country having two on this list.


----------



## MasonicStage™ (Dec 30, 2006)

Dr Drums said:


> great list, nice to see Panama city such a small latin american country having two on this list.


Definitely kay:


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

added park hyatt in mumbai and changed the status from Chicago spire to Approved


----------

